# CDT vaccines



## porkchop48 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am still so confused about the shots.

I have 3 new boer does who have had their but are due soon. 

I have two preg nubians who should be due some time in march and two alpines that should be due beginning end of March exact dates are un known as the buck runs with them)

The vaccines of the nubians and the alpines are unknown. Would it hurt them to be given the shots now?

I want to try and get every one on the same schedule.   Where do I get the shots? I can administer them myself correct?

Also after kidding which vaccines should the kids/ does get and when?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2012)

Goats should get 2 shots if they've never been vaccinated before - 2cc of CD-T and then 2 more cc of CD-T 3-4 wks later, that schedule and dosage is universal, regardless of age, weight, breed, etc.  
Then they need boosted annually w/ 2cc of CD-T.  

We boost our preggos 5-6 wks before they kid.  We vaccinate our kids between 1-2 wks of age and then boost them 3 wks later.

You can order the vaccine from online suppliers or buy it locally from your farm store, or if you have a vet, ask them to make up however many you need in syringes.
And yes, you can give these shots yourself.

You want to make sure what you buy says, "Cl. Perfringens, Types C & D Tetanus Toxoid" - that is for prevention of tetanus and entero.

There are also 'tetanus antitoxin' and 'C&D antitoxin' - those are for treatment of tetanus and entero in a sick or compromised animal, they will not protect long term like the toxoid does.

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/flockvaccinations.html


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 2, 2012)

What Roll said,  

plus it is okay to vaccinate your pregnant does know, since their vaccination status is unknown and then vaccinate them again in a month. that would give your pregnant does protection and the unborn kids some temporary protection. Then like Roll all ready said, give the kids 2cc when they are a couple weeks old and then again in a month.  You can just give your 3 boer does a vaccination now when you give the pregnant does their first vaccination.

You should always vaccinate 4 to 6 week before they are due to kid, so our yearly vaccinations are schedule around the time when the main herd is expecting kids, I just do everyone then.  If I have does that may be due an off time and not with the main herd, I just do them again a month before they are due.

getting an extra vaccination during the year is okay. Infact some show people vaccinate every 6 months. 

vaccinations are given sub-q, under the skin. You want to make sure you get under all the skin, it would be the loose stuff that you are able to pinch. 

I find giving them behind the front leg, in the elbow area, up near the chest, pretty easy to do. And if they develope a cyst from the vaccination, it wont be right on their neck.


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2012)

Good points so far.

I get from my vet "Lamb Combo".  It's a custom compound that he mixes that includes CDT & Bo-Se (Selenium/VitE).  It only costs me $1.06 per dose which includes syringe / needle.

I prefer this because normally around the kidding vaccines we'd give Bo-Se anyway...this allows me to do one shot instead of two.


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 26, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Good points so far.
> 
> I get from my vet "Lamb Combo".  It's a custom compound that he mixes that includes CDT & Bo-Se (Selenium/VitE).  It only costs me $1.06 per dose which includes syringe / needle.
> 
> I prefer this because normally around the kidding vaccines we'd give Bo-Se anyway...this allows me to do one shot instead of two.


This is awesome info. I vaccinated my new born lambs last evening with the selenium E and I wondered if I could combine this with the CD&T and eliminate an extra shot. Next round of lambs and goats will get a combo vaccine.


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will caution that *I* don't mix them.  My vet mixes the compound...it settles easily and has to be mixed just before use.  He does not just take a CDT vial and a Bo-Se vial and combine them...  Compounding needs to be done by a vet...especially when you're talking about an injection.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2012)

Em, do you give your 'lamb combo' IM or sub q?

Wondering b/c most CD/T is 'sub q' and BoSe is typically IM.

Also, are the shots always the same amount?  

Some of our does are HUGE, I'd need 5-6 cc of BoSe to go along w/ the 2cc of CD/T.  The lamb combo sounds so easy, but w/ so many different sized animals, I don't think it'd work for me.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't combine vaccines in the same syringe, but I would give both the same day.  It doesn't as much matter when one of them is selenium/E, but if you were giving vaccines it's better to do all at once or one at a time spaced out at least 30 days.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Em, do you give your 'lamb combo' IM or sub q?
> 
> Wondering b/c most CD/T is 'sub q' and BoSe is typically IM.
> 
> ...


I give it IM as prescribed.  The amount is always 2 ml for my herd and it thicker than typical vaccines or Bo-Se, because of how it's mixed.  The vet starts with powdered forms of each and combines with a sterile solution to dissolve it based on my needs.  If your vet is licensed to compound (not all are) then I'm sure he could do it for you.

_*I'm gonna reiterate for all here that my vet is licensed to compound medicines - it is not the mixing of 2 vials simply - Do NOT just mix vaccines yourself!*_


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2012)

I just find it interesting and wanted to know more...thanks for answering.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 27, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Goats should get 2 shots if they've never been vaccinated before - 2cc of CD-T and then 2 more cc of CD-T 3-4 wks later, that schedule and dosage is universal, regardless of age, weight, breed, etc.
> Then they need boosted annually w/ 2cc of CD-T.
> 
> We boost our preggos 5-6 wks before they kid.  We vaccinate our kids between 1-2 wks of age and then boost them 3 wks later.
> ...


so to this i was just suggested by a new vet that you dont need the cdt untill one month is mom was vaccinated and then not again untill three months then yearly after that??? i was like uhhhhh. very confused. that suggestion was against everything i was told like rolls advice here!!

crazy


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2012)

I disbud most of our kids, and I feel better giving them the CD/T the day I disbud them....then repeat (boost) 3-4 wks later, then annually.
It works for me, but it's certainly not THE ONLY WAY to do it....


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2012)

Some even vaccinate semi-annually (2x yearly).

But when it comes to the very first vaccination, the booster comes 3-4 weeks after (weeks not months).


----------

